
I'll find you and I'll kill you - wesamco
to the still unknown installed extension that refreshes all of my 400 open tabs each time I install an extension.
======
wesamco
here are the culprits, never even used them.

Stackup:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/stackup/dpinfolakh...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/stackup/dpinfolakhcnlgkdbodgabnliglebhbg?utm_source=chrome-
app-launcher-info-dialog)

LINER: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/liner-private-
webp...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/liner-private-webpdf-
high/bmhcbmnbenmcecpmpepghooflbehcack)

note to thy self: DON'T INSTALL WHAT YOU WON'T/DON'T USE.

------
bwhites
lol you should install the "Great suspender"

